# Indian ringneck



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking for a Indian ring neck breeder with hand reared birds. Let me know if you know someone
Thanks


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

Bump up


----------

